# Kalkstein als "bachlaufschale" ok ?



## oddworld (10. Juni 2012)

moin,

ich habe vor kurzem meinen ersten teich angelegt.fertigteich (pfütze)  mit ca. 900L .filter ist ein biosmart 5000.

das wasser soll vom filter in eine art bachlaufschale laufen.von dort in den teich... die schale habe ich aus einem kalkstein geflext / gehauen.
ich habe öfter gelesen, das kalkstein den ph wert erhöht, und dies ungünstig ist... gilt das in meinem falle auch oder ist das bissel stein pinats und zu vernachlässigen ?

kann man den stein evt. "versiegeln" ? wenn ja mit was ?

info´s wären super 


cu olli


----------



## Lucy79 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kalkstein als "bachlaufschale" ok ?*

Hallo! 

so ganz genau weiss ich das nicht, aber etwas Kalk wird ja immer abgetragen, wenn das Wasser durchläuft...  in wie weit das den Wert erhöht kann ich nicht sagen .....    versiegeln geht vielleicht mit etlichen Lackschichten.... aber ob das gesünder für die Fische ist????  sonst bau das doch mal so wie Du wolltest und mess den Wert regelmässig, wenn er stark ansteigt musst Du Dir was anderes einfallen lassen....  wir haben erst die Randgestaltung anders angelegt und dafür ,,Jura- Marmor" genommen, ist auch ein Kalkstein, bei uns ist eh wenig Härte drin     macht bei uns nix aus...

LG Susanne


----------



## mitch (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kalkstein als "bachlaufschale" ok ?*

Hallo Olli,

wir haben auch sehr weiches Wasser und desshalb habe ich auch einige Kalksteine (Jura-Kalk) im Teich verbaut. Bisher sind die Wasserwerte gut - nur der Stein wird etwas rauher an der Oberfläche - das schaut aus als ob sich wirklich Kalk löst.


----------



## oddworld (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kalkstein als "bachlaufschale" ok ?*

ok, ich denke ich werde es einfach so machen...  wie haben hier so gut wie garkein kalk im wasser.ich denke das so eine geringe menge nichts ausmacht.
ich werde die werte im auge behalten.

oder aber ich pisel die oberfläche der "rinne" epoxidharz aus.aus diesem material werden ja auch teichschalen und bachläufe hergestellt.
die frage wäre nur, ob das zeug auch auf dem stein haftet ?


olli


----------



## Lucy79 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kalkstein als "bachlaufschale" ok ?*

ich würde vermuten dass sich das auch früher oder später auflöst...   ich würds erst mal so versuchen..  hast Du __ Schnecken?  die freuen sich über etwas Kalk 

LG Susanne


----------



## karsten. (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kalkstein als "bachlaufschale" ok ?*

Hallo

eher später 

wie lange gibt es die Steine und wie oft hat es darauf geregnet .

ordnet jetzt Eure Teichaktivitäten auf dieser "Zeitachse" ein . 

mfG


----------



## Schwabenteich (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kalkstein als "bachlaufschale" ok ?*

Hallo Olli, ich glaube, das mit dem "Aufhärten" wird überschätzt. In der Aquaristik habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man ziemlich viel Kalkstein + Korallenbruch + Schneckenhäuser ins Wasser geben kann, bevor der pH sich ernsthaft verändert. Da verursacht ein Kalkstein sicherlich keine schlimemn Schäden. Außerdem ist es, wie schon jemand schrieb, gut für die __ Schnecken, wenn etwas Kalk im Wasser ist. 

Gespannt wäre ich jetzt aber auf ein Foto des Kunstwerks.


----------



## oddworld (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kalkstein als "bachlaufschale" ok ?*

ok ok, heute habe ich den haufen steine mal "aufgetürmt" ... 

kunstwerk ?   erwarte nicht zuviel...  ist halt mein erster versuch.ich werde morgen mal bilder von der baustelle machen.


olli


----------



## oddworld (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kalkstein als "bachlaufschale" ok ?*

hier  zwei bilder...  noch ein wenig kahl.noch im bau


----------



## Lucy79 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kalkstein als "bachlaufschale" ok ?*

na ist doch schon ganz hübsch... und nun noch ein paar schöne Gewächse in die MAuer gepflanzt, die dann schön runterhängen und das Ganze begrünen..


----------



## oddworld (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kalkstein als "bachlaufschale" ok ?*

ja da muß noch einiges an grün her...

mein teichboden ist ja komplett nackt (da bodenablauf vorhanden).bislang stehen die pflanzen in töpfen welche  SPARSAM mit erde+kies gefüllt sind.

ich weiß; erde ist verpöhnt.. kann ich spielsand + kies für ALLE pflanzen als substrat nehmen ? (ausser seerosen).
oder reicht nur kies ? 

bislang ist drinnen:

__ hornkraut
__ wasserpest
sumpfschwertlilie
__ wasserhyazinte
rohkolben
__ seekanne

das wasser ist jetzt knapp 3 wochen alt (mit filter).sichttiefe max. 7cm :-(   ich weiß 3 wochen ist nix, aber die erde würde ich nach möglichkeit verbannen....


olli


----------

